# Energieriegel und son' Zeugs....



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

Hi!

Könnt Ihr mir bitte Eure speziellen Energieriegel empfehlen?
Also, welche machen wirklich Sinn,- nach dem Sport (als Auffüller) - und während des Sportes, so als Energieschub eben?!?
Also, falls man eben unterwegs ist und keine Zeit hat.

Und ist so ein Eiweißpulver nach dem Biken/Laufen empfehlendswert?

Wenn ja, welches ist gut? 

Oder macht das fett?

Hab echt nicht die Bohne Ahnung davon und im Shop gibt es ja viel zu viel Auswahl, da raucht mir die Birne.

Danke schon mal und LG,

Principiante!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich auftrainiere und Heisshungerattacken habe, ist es meist Eiweissmangel. Da stillt ein Becher angerührtes Pulver meine Bedürfnisse, die ich sonst mit 3 Tellern Pasta nicht beruhigt bekomme. Die Qualität der Produkte (Verhältnis tierisches zu pflanzliches Eiweiss) ist unterschiedlich, vor allem sollte der Anteil an sogenannten essentiellen Aminosäuren hoch sein. Unterwegs kehre ich meist in die nächstgelgene Bäckerei ein und hole mir ein Hefeteilchen (z.B. Rosinenschnecke) um den Kalorienbedarf zu decken, auf einer Hütte stillt Apfel- oder Traubensaftschorle gut den Durst. Bei Ausdauerbelastung wird am Vortag eine Kohlenhydratreiche Mahlzeit empfohlen (z.B. Pastaschlacht bei Triathleten), und eine nicht belastende Kohlenhydratmahlzeit vor der Abfahrt. Beim Muskelaufbau kann auch vor der Ausdauerbelastung eine Proteinmahlzeit sinnvoll sein. Proteine solltest Du immer zusammen mit Kohlenhydraten einnehmen, sonst verbrennt sie der Körper ganz schnell zu Kohlenhydratstoffwechselprodukten und Deine Muskulatur bekommt nichts ab von ihnen.  Wenn ich kontinuierliches Ausdauertraining mache bekomme ich zudem zunehmend Lust auf Fettiges, aber das mag eine Eigenart von mir sein. Dies alles in Kurzform.

Spezielle Literatur werden Dir andere besser empfehlen können. Es ist eine ganze Wissenschaft und eine Industrie und ein Gurutum von Lebensmittel- und Ernährungsberatern die sich damit Geld verdient und die mehr oder weniger seriös sind. Ist eben wie mit den Diäten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

@Silberfuechsin:


...  Danke erstmal!
Werd mir wohl auch so ein Eiweißpulver holen gehen.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (17. Februar 2011)

achso: Multivitamintabletten machen beim Auftrainieren und bei grossen Ausdauerbelastungen auch Sinn, v.a. B-Vitamine zum Muskelaufbau. Oder Multisaft, tonnenweise Obst u. Gemüse usw. Dein Körper merkt dass, wenn Du auf den Hunger hörst. Eiweissbedarf lässt sich auch durch Fleisch, Soja, Quinoa etcpp decken (nimm das, worauf Du Appetit hast auch wenns Schwein ist  ), ich habe auch manchmal unbändige Thunfisch-Lust, wahrscheinlich um meinem Körper Omega-3-Fettsäuren (gibts auch als Kapseln) zuzuführen. Allgemein gilt: der Appetit hat in der Natur evolutionsbiologisch eine grosse Rolle gespielt, so kann er auch für Dein Ausdauer/Aufdauertraining ein wichtiger Begleiter sein.


----------



## karmakiller (17. Februar 2011)

ich kann dir nur sagen welcher Riegel mir während der Tour oder auch bei akutem Zeitmangel davor wirklich schmeckt und auch Energie liefert: 
http://www.powerbar.de/products/351/natural-energy-cacao-crunch.aspx
ist nicht so süß und sättigt gut 
wenn sie nur nicht so teuer wären...
ich kaufe sie immer im DM 

Bin übrigens reine Hobby&Touren-Fahrerin


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Februar 2011)

Falls jemand die von Powerbar mag hier gibts ne ganze box im angebot (10 euro billiger!!) leider nur mit Fruchtgeschmack hab sie selber noch nicht probiert...
http://www.sportscheck.com/Powerbar-Box-Riegel-Energie/shop-de_dpic_an599263


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

Wie ist das hier:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Weider-Proteinpulver-Gold-Whey-Schoko/dp/B003IB2LQO/ref=sr_1_4?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1297968481&sr=1-4"]Weider Proteinpulver Gold Whey, Schoko, 500 g: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Gut?
Oder nicht?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Februar 2011)

unterwegs sind die Powershots genial, da ist wahrscheinlich nur Zucker und Koffein drin, aber hat mir schon oft den Berg gerettet


----------



## mystik-1 (17. Februar 2011)

An die, die hier unterwegs gerne mal Riegel futtern:
Gibt es auch laktosefreie Sachen? Und überhaupt Riegel ohne viel Konservierungsstoffe und Co.
Sonst bleibt ja wieder nur selbermachen


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

..ich ess´gern die fruchtriegel vom aldi - sind nicht ganz so pappig im mund .


----------



## Silberfuechsin (17. Februar 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> An die, die hier unterwegs gerne mal Riegel futtern:
> Gibt es auch laktosefreie Sachen? Und überhaupt Riegel ohne viel Konservierungsstoffe und Co.
> Sonst bleibt ja wieder nur selbermachen


Husch husch in den Bioladen, Getreide- Obst- Schoko- oder Quinoariegel oder Kaffeestückchen kaufen. 

Sagt mal, glaubt Ihr ernsthaft noch an das Märchen, die Lebensmittelchemiker und -designer könnten Euch gesunde Nahrung vorsetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (18. Februar 2011)

Ich esse schon seit Jahren Enervit Power Sport Competition Riegel .
Entweder Apfel oder kakao . Die schmecken mir immer noch und sind 
dezent süß . Bei Gels Squeezie oder Nutrixon oder Hammer Gel .
Im Bioladen gibts auch teilweise ganz brauchbare Riegel .
Aldi und Konsortenm haben meine Bio- Geschmachsnerven nicht überzeugen können ganz zu schweigen von der Wirkdauer .


----------



## mystik-1 (18. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, glaubt Ihr ernsthaft noch an das Märchen, die Lebensmittelchemiker und -designer könnten Euch gesunde Nahrung vorsetzen?



Nein, aber wenn man eh schon fast alles selbermachen muß, dann kommt man in Versuchung mal sowas Fertiges zu nehmen


----------



## fissenid (18. Februar 2011)

Ich empfehle die Riegel von Xenofit...... nich tzu süß, Haferkleie.... oder OATSNACK


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Februar 2011)

ja Oatsnack! Lecker  Im Sommer allerdings nicht so doll, da die Glasur schmilzt... es gibt jetzt aber neue ohne Glasur, die werde ich mal testen!


----------



## Bettina (18. Februar 2011)

apropos laktosefrei:
bei mir funktionieren die Powerbar Performance Riegel gut.

Xenofit hat viel Milchpulver=geht nicht
Oatsnack hat in der Milchschokolade Milch... wenn da welche ohne kommen, wäre es super. Aber es gehen jetzt schon gut die ohne Schoki: Kokos-Kirsch. Hört sich ekliger an, als es ist.
Ich hatte mir von Oatsnack mal eine Kiste mit einer Mischung gekauft, da ist super, weil man zum fairen Kurs alles probieren kann.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2011)

Bei einer normalen Tour kann ich das eigentlich nicht wirklich verstehen, warum man sich Energieriegel reinpfeift. 
Ich finde das Zeug einfach widerlich (schmeckt wie die zusammengebackene Chemie-Abfall-Sammlung von Merck und Höchst) und zudem noch unverschämt teuer. Wenn man nur zum Spaß und ohne Zeitdruck fährt, sollte doch eigentlich auch mal genug Zeit sein, eine Banane auszupacken, einen Sandwich zu mümmeln, oder irgendwo an einer Bäckerei anzuhalten. Nur meine Meinung 

Ich brauche aber auch bei Touren um die 2 Stunden nicht mal was zu trinken, und für Halbtagestouren nehm ich auch nix zu essen mit. Man kann seinen Stoffwechsel auch darauf trainieren, Reserven anzuknabbern und nicht ständig Energienachschub zu verlangen. Aber sowas braucht halt seine Zeit, das ist mir klar.

Für anstrengende Mehrtagestouren (wenn man aufs Gewicht im Rucksack achten muss, und nicht weiß, wann man eine Einkehrmöglichkeit findet), nehme ich Xenofit Riegel. Sind zwar auch überteuert, und für den Energiegehalt etwas schwer, aber einer der wenigen Energieriegel, der mir nicht akuten Brechreiz auslöst . 

Protein-Shakes für nach dem Training??? Sry, kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Tut es da nicht ein Steak oder ein Wurstbrot?

Vielleicht bin ich ja veraltet und rückständig, aber sich ganz bestimmte Nährstoffe in konzentrierter Reinstform zuzuführen halte ich für bedenklich und für die Bedürfnisse von Hobbysportlern total überzogen. Wenn jemand den ganzen Tag lang Leistungssport am Limit betreibt, mag das ja schon wieder anders aussehen... 
Ich denke, unsere Vorfahren haben ja auch schon gelebt, und sich einfach ganz natürlich ernährt, ohne Powerbar und co., also ist unser Stoffwechsel doch schon rein evolutionär auf "natürliche" Nahrung und Nährstoff-Kombinationen eingestellt und kommt wunderbar damit zurecht. Und ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein Urzeit-Mensch weniger oder weniger intensiv bewegt hat, als wir 

Just my two cent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (18. Februar 2011)

...ähm
Wie sieht es aus, wenn man die Riegel selbermacht?

Hat da jemand vielleicht ein Rezept zum posten? 
Dann bitte her damit!

Oder gibt es hier schon irgendwo einen Fred darüber?
Ich würde natürlich auch lieber auf Selbstgemachtes zurückgreifen, da weiß ich dann, was wirklich drin ist. Und kann das reintun, was mir schmeckt.

Danke Euch auf jeden Fall schon mal für die verschiedenen Tips und Meinungen (  )!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Martina H. (18. Februar 2011)

... Apfelschorle, Banane, Trockenfrüchte, Nüsse (Studentenfutter) tun es auch...



> ), nehme ich Xenofit Riegel. ... aber einer der wenigen Energieriegel, der mir nicht akuten Brechreiz auslöst



... jep! Wenn wir welche dabei haben, sind die eigentlich als "eiserne" Reserve gedacht ... wenn garnichtsmehr geht - oder für's kaufaule Kind: da bekommt er viele Kalorien, ohne dabei viel Kauen zu müssen (und die psychologische Wirkung ist nicht zu verachten - Powernahrung, yeah  )


----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. Februar 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8032424"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Aldi und Konsortenm haben meine Bio- Geschmachsnerven nicht überzeugen können ganz zu schweigen von der Wirkdauer .


 jepp. REZEPT: Ich stehe auf ein Hefekaffeestückchen/Vollkornbrot mit Gemüse und Frischkäse aus dem Bioladen und Obst/Gemüse und Schoki* dazu. Passt in jede Rückentasche. Alternativ nach "MÜSLIriegel selbst gemacht" googeln. z.B.: dieses Rezept hier. Ob da Aufwand Nutzen rechtfertigt, ... , Müsliriegel die Zeit bis zur Tour überhaupt überstehen, .... sehr, sehr fraglich! 

* ich bin nicht 100% sportlich  sondern Junkie in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Februar 2011)

Ganz so asketisch wie Scylla es vorhin schrieb, schaffe ich das nicht, Nachmittagstouren ohne was zu trinken und zu essen sind nix für mich, macht doch die Pause vor der Abfahrt auch Spaß.
Allerdings lieber Trockenfrüchte oder mal eine Banane und mein Energieriegel ist eher so ein gaaanz kleines Schwarzbrot von der "Bäckerei" Niederegger 
Ist doch auch all das leckere - und ich weiß auch ungesunde - Zeugs darin und schmeckt mir viel besser als jeder Energieriegel  und von Seitenbacher gibts einen Powerriegel, der ist auch nichts anderes als ein Marzipanbrot!
Grüße!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. Februar 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> An die, die hier unterwegs gerne mal Riegel futtern:
> Gibt es auch laktosefreie Sachen? Und Ã¼berhaupt Riegel ohne viel Konservierungsstoffe und Co.
> Sonst bleibt ja wieder nur selbermachen


Îusgezeichnete Frage. Die meisten Eiweisshaltigen-Produkte haben Molkederivate als Zutat. 

Du musst aber unterscheiden: 
- bist Du vor der Tour
- bist Du wÃ¤hrend der Tour
- bist Du nach der Tour
`?

Vor und nach der Tour brauchst Du Eiweiss. WÃ¤hrend der Tour macht eine Eiweisszufuhr keinen Sinn, Eiweissverdauung ist eher Belastung fÃ¼r den KÃ¶rper. 

Bei sehr langen (sprich: mehrtÃ¤gigen) Touren musst Du natÃ¼rlich auch die Eiweisszufuhr wÃ¤rhend der Tour steigern. WÃ¤hrend der Tour brauchst Du vor allem Kohlenhydrate (KH). Da ist eine Kombination von kurzen (schnellverfÃ¼gbaren) KH (1) und langkettigen (langsamverfÃ¼gbaren) KH (2) sinnvoll. 

ob (1) nu Honig oder Industriezucker ist, ist Deinem KÃ¶rper bei der Akutbelastung vÃ¶llig egal
ob (2) nu Vollkornmehl oder Reis oder Quinoa, oder Weissmehl ist, ist Deinem KÃ¶rper bei der Akutbelastung vÃ¶llig egal.

allerdings ist es als Hochleistungsportler durchaus sinnvoll, die naturbelassenen Getreide-Produkte zu wÃ¤hlen. So haben Quinoa und Polenta* z.B. hohe Eiweissanteile im Gegensatz zu Weiss-mehl Weizen.

usw.

Das Kriterium "Laktosefrei" ist eher Ansporn zum Selbst-Butterbrot-Schmieren.  

Achte einfach auf die Zutaten, meiner Erfahrung nach ist im Bioladen*  erfahrungsgemÃ¤ss besser fÃ¼r Gluten und Laktose, aber auch in der allgemeinen Zutatenliste, deklariert. 
Im Notfall fÃ¼r unterwegs gibt es per Schere zurechtschneidbare Blisterpackungen Laktose-Kapseln zu gÃ¼nstigem Preis vom dm-Markt. 

*) Ich hab Ã¼brigens nie etwas von Seitenbacher gesagt. Diese Marke mag ich persÃ¶nlcih garnicht, sie ist fÃ¼r mich schwer verdaulich und ich finde sie auch sehr teuer fÃ¼r das, was sie mir beim Sport an Kalorien liefert. Ich denke aber, jeder KÃ¶rper ist vÃ¶llig unterschiedlich und mit der Zeit findet jeder sein eigenes Rezept, was ihm selbst guttut. Und sei es GemÃ¼sesaft-schorel in der Trinkflasche. (*wÃ¼rg*)


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2011)

..bei touren , die den halben tag dauern , greif´ich auch lieber zum käsebrot , als zu riegelchen ...


----------



## Jaz (18. Februar 2011)

Leckerer Riegl für unterwegs: Fruity von Schwartau. Erdbeer-Limette ist empfehlenswert, schmeckt erfrischend und perfekt wenn man beim biken Hunger bekommt. 





Zum Thema Pulver: Kann dir nur raten mal in nen Fitness-Shop bei dir zu gehen und dich da beraten zu lassen. Die Shops vor Ort haben ausschließlich Top-Qualität am Start.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2011)

sind das nicht die aus´m aldi ???


----------



## alet08 (18. Februar 2011)

http://www.alnatura.de/de/produkt/21887

Die gibt´s auch in kleiner aber genauso lecker, oder mit Ingwer, mmmmmh

*wiederwegbin*, Alex


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Februar 2011)

I eat real food  Nein... halt diese vorgefertigte Scheinernährungszeugs schmecken mir nicht. Ich fahr keine Rennen und bin nicht besonders ambitioniert. Ich nehme einfach Trockenfrüchte, Nüsse und Bitterschokolade mit. Und für noch längere Tours nehme ich ein Brot mit. 



Praktisch ist auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nehme ich manchmal mit. Kalorienreich ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. Februar 2011)

gelöscht (Doppelbeitrag)


----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. Februar 2011)

Jaz schrieb:


>





blutbuche schrieb:


> sind das nicht die aus´m aldi ???


ich glaube ja als "Mit-Namen-Produkt". Find ich bei längerer Belastung untauglich. Hilft allenfalls über den letzten Berg, zuwenig Langwirksame KH drin und nur vorgetäuscht gesund, da wäre die o.g. Ritter Sport fast besser, da Nüsse ordentliche Fett- und Kohlenhydratlieferanten und B-Vitaminlieferanten sind, Kakao auch viele rote Farbstoffe enthält, die den Stress auf den Körper, der durch den Sport entsteht abfangen.


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Februar 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> http://www.alnatura.de/de/produkt/21887
> 
> Die gibt´s auch in kleiner aber genauso lecker, oder mit Ingwer, mmmmmh
> 
> *wiederwegbin*, Alex



Die Bioriegel schmecken mir in der Regel auch meistens besser! Ich mag die mit Mango  Die sind aber ziemlich klein... da brauchst du mehr als einen um den 'ICH HAB HUNGER' bedarf zu stillen.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2011)

@silberfüchsin : von wegen ritter sport : ... ..und dann jammern die damen wieder , sie werden zu dick ....


----------



## Silberfuechsin (19. Februar 2011)

blutbuche: nö.

Ausserdem ist der qualitative Nährwertgehalt von Nuss-Schokolade höher als von manchem Müsliriegel bei teilweise geringer Kalorienzufuhr durch schnellverwertbare KH.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2011)

genau, und außerdem steht da SPORT drauf


----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2011)

....


----------



## Silberfuechsin (19. Februar 2011)




----------



## mystik-1 (20. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @silberfüchsin : von wegen ritter sport : ... ..und dann jammern die damen wieder , sie werden zu dick ....


 Das Gift sprüht hier ja nur so rum.... 

Die Müsliriegel mache ich immer selber mit den Kids.
Einfache Rezepte gibt es u.a. bei chefkoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2011)

Hi Di Ho!

Hab mir jetzt son' Eiweiß Pulver bei _dm_ geholt.
_Eiweiß90_
Laut Testberichte ist es ganz okay.

_Aber bäh, dass wird ja immer mehr im Mund_ 

Gut, war mit Wasser angerührt und irgendwie noch mit Klümpchen drin 

Heute habe ich nur die halbe Menge genommen und mit Milch in den Mixer, war ganz okay.

Ich nehm es eh nur, wenn ich wirklich vollkommen ausgepauert nach Hause komme.

Und die Riegel, werde ich mir doch dann selbermachen.
Werd auch auf Eure Tips' hören und mir ne' Käsestulle (_Berlinisch!_) und eine Banane mitnehmen.

Trotzdem danke für Eure Tips und _so_.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Jaz (21. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ich glaube ja als "Mit-Namen-Produkt". Find ich bei längerer Belastung untauglich. Hilft allenfalls über den letzten Berg, zuwenig Langwirksame KH drin und nur vorgetäuscht gesund, da wäre die o.g. Ritter Sport fast besser, da Nüsse ordentliche Fett- und Kohlenhydratlieferanten und B-Vitaminlieferanten sind, Kakao auch viele rote Farbstoffe enthält, die den Stress auf den Körper, der durch den Sport entsteht abfangen.



Drum hab ich ja auch geschrieben: Riegel für den Hunger zwischendurch, ansonsten Pulver/Liquid, da für den Körper viel schneller verfügbar.
PS: Die Riegel hab ich im Kaufland gesehen, gibts sicher auch noch woanders.


----------



## nikl69 (21. Februar 2011)

ich denk gerade auch über so ein Zeug nach, hab das schon mal genommen und fand es eklig...bäähhh aber ich hab gelesen dass man, bevor man schlafen geht, ein Glas trinken soll um besser abzunehmen und da bei mir 5 Kilo runter müssen...... hat das jemand von euch mal getestet?


----------



## Jaz (21. Februar 2011)

Ums abnehmen zu unterstützen brauchst du aber eher Carnitide.... (falls du über "so ein Zeug" nachdenkst und ned über das mit dem Glas Wasser). Gibts btw auch in Kapselform, da solltest du dann kaum was schmecken.

Am besten vor Ort im Fitness-Shop beraten lassen wie gesagt, da findest die beste Qualität. Im Internet wird oft Schrott/minderwertige Qualität verkauft.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (11. April 2011)

ähem, was bitte sind _Carnitide_?

...fand ich gut:
Eiweiss und Ausdauersport ETH Zürich, Abteilung für Sporternährung






*den Forumsspaten nimmt*


----------



## Exxun (12. April 2011)

die Wirkung von Carnitin ist wirklich minimal , so dass sich der Preis eigentlich nicht lohnt (. aufs abnehmen bezogen). Gibt es auch mehrere Studien zu. Wenn man an Fett abnehmen möchte würde ich eher ne Low-Carb Diät empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. April 2011)

Im Grunde sollte man sich eher Gedanken machen, was man "zwischen" den Touren isst. Lieber 1 Stunde vor der Tour noch mal eine Kleinigkeit futtern, dann sollte das reichen.

Bei Tour bis 2 Stunden brauch ich deshalb z.B. nix. Für längere Touren nehme ich mal einen Eiweissriegel von Rossmann mit und manchmal nehme ich ihn erst garnicht ein. Ich weiss eben auch, dass da Molke drin ist und anderer Scheiss (Pyridoxinhydrochlorid und anderes Dreckszeugs) aber es schmeckt mir. Ist eher was für die Psyche. ;-) Der Mensch ist halt ein Tier. 

Lieber halte ich es wie Scylla. Ich esse gerne Clifbar und nehme mal eine Banane mit oder ein Klappbrot..aber nur wenn die Tour über 4 Stunden gehen. Irgendwo einkehren macht mehr Spaß.

@Exxun...schon mal lowcarb getestet? viel "spass"! Passt nicht für jeden Ernährungstyp und ist ziemlich aufwändig/langweilig. Diäten halte ich für den falschen Weg...eher angepasste Ernährung bzw. gezielte Substiuierung aufgrund Mangelerscheinungen (z.b. Zink und/oder B6)


----------



## zestyfied (12. April 2011)

Hallo Mädls,
also ich gehör zu den schnell verbrennenden und muss immer mal wieder Nachschub geben. Sei es bei ne MTB Tour, Klettern oder ähnliches. Je nachdem wie lang ich unterwegs bin, nehm ich entweder ein Sandwich mit, oder eben Riegel. 
Ich bin laktoseintollerant und hab daher schon vieles ausprobiert. 
Ich esse gerne den Fruchtriegel von Alnatura in Beere, oder auch mal die vom Aldi. Ansonsten Power Bar Crunch vorm Rennen oder wenns länger dauert. Mittlerweile hab ich mich an die Gels gewöhnt, da ess ich Power Bar Strawberry/Banana oder Lime. Ebenso eins von Xenofit, gehen auch gut einher. Ansonsten, wenn ich mal richtig lang auf nem Mehretappen Rennen bin, dann gibts mal sowas wie Nüsse in Caramel (auch beim DM), da hat man mal was zu beißen.
Es gibt auch beim DM einen laktosefreien Eiweißshake!


----------



## scylla (12. April 2011)

schaut mal ins Fitness und Training Unterforum...
da gabs letztens ein paar "interessante" Ausführungen über Low-Carb bzw. eiweißbasierte Ernährung und andere lustige Spielereien mit Essen. Garniert mit Speiseplänen und Körpergewichten von erwachsenen Männern, bei denen man sich nur wundern kann. Aber immerhin aufschlussreich und teils unterhaltsam


----------



## mercedes65 (12. April 2011)

Ich bin nicht so eine die unbedingt ein Riegel haben muß. Ich esse gerne auch eine Banane , sie gibt mir auch Kraft.


----------



## Asha'man (12. April 2011)

Ich nehm diese neuen HighEnergyLowCarbNoCoffein Bananen (mein Rucksack hat zwei praktische Bananenfächer links und rechts...die wohl für was anderes gedacht sind.  und ansonsten HighPowerMegavollkornbrote mit Käse, Frischkäse, Honig, Marmelade, ...

Powerbar und Konsorten dürfen ihre überteuerte Chemie meinetwegen behalten.  Wer meint sich damit was gutes zu tun, bitte.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. April 2011)

ich kenne zwei kollegen, die atkins (quasi extrem-lowcarb) probiert haben und wegen Mangelerscheinungen abbrechen mussten. ich fress z.b. alles und achte lediglich auf eine vernünftige energiebilanz (input = output)..also essen wenn man hunger/lust dazu hat. damit "fahre" ich ganz gut.

Riegel werden meiner Meinung nach überbewertet. Maltodextrine sind z.B. langkettige Kohlenhydrate die man auch prima mit Wasser und Salz in die Trinkflasche (8 Löffel) einmischen kann. Zum einen ist es günstiger und dann wird es rasch umgesetzt und geht langsamer ins Blut = gleichmässige Energieabgabe.


----------



## Asha'man (12. April 2011)

Guter Punkt. Maltodextrin nehme ich auf Marathons. Es gibt verschieden langkettige Mischungen. Die eignen sich aber fast alle prima als langfristige Energielieferanten. Einfach dem Wasser im Trinkrucksack beigemischt. Den Rucksack aber anschliessend gut auswaschen.

Eiweisspulver nehme ich selten und nur nach großer Muskelbeanspruchung (Klettern bis zum geht nicht mehr, etc.). Ansonsten lieber gesund und abwechslungsreich ernähren. Schmeckt auch besser.


----------



## alet08 (12. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ähem, was bitte sind _Carnitide_?
> 
> ...fand ich gut:
> Eiweiss und Ausdauersport ETH Zürich, Abteilung für Sporternährung
> ...



Wiki gibt doch einiges her, vor Allem wenn man noch die Diskussionseite und die lnks hernimmt.


----------



## VoodooChile (12. April 2011)

Biker brauchen in erster Linie langkettige Kohlenhydrate kurz vor und während des Sports. Wer eine Vorstellung von der richtigen Zusammensetzung eines effizienten KH-Riegels bekommen will, schaut mal auf die Packung des Performance-Bar von Powerbar.
Langkettige KH und wenig Fett kann man mit einer normalen Mahlzeit während einer Tour zu sich nehmen: z.B. Nudeln.
Hat man keine Zeit während des Sports, kann man Sport-Riegel essen. Das Zeug von Aldi und Schwartau sind keine Sprot-Riegel. (siehe Zusammensetzung: Fett, kurzkettig etc.).
Gels sind ausschließlich dafür da, kurzfristig Energie zu liefern: letzter Sprint, Berg etc.
Während langer und intensiver Touren (Alpencross etc.) kann eine sinnvolle KH-Aufnahme schnell zum Problem werden: Hungerast etc. Deswegen ist es um so wichtiger, seinen Stoffwechsel mit langen GA-Einheit zu trainieren, um nicht vorzeitig in kritische KH-Bereiche zu fallen. Mit Fettbrennung und ähnlichem Schwachsinn hat das nichts zu tun.
Eine zusätzliche Eiweiß-Aufnahme (Protein-Riegel, Pulver etc.) bringt keinen zusätzlichen Energie-Schub, sondern dient direkt nach dem Training dem Muskelaufbau. Eine stark vergrößerte Muskelmasse, wie z.B. bei Body-Buildern, steht konträr dem Ausdauer-Sport gegenüber, da die Muskeln mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden müssen, der woanders dann fehlt: Ausdauer-Leistung sinkt.
Solltet ihr keine Leistungssportler oder Body-Builder sein, wird der Eiweiß-Bedarf durch eine gesunde Ernährung gedeckt.
Man braucht keine zusätzlichen Vitamine, Eiweißpräparate etc., da man durch den vergrößerten Appetit automatisch mehr an den benötigten Stoffen zu sich nimmt. Voraussetzung: gesunde Ernährung.
Wenn ihr richtigen Ausdauer-Sport auf dem Bike betreiben wollt, ist jede Diät absolut kontraproduktiv. Fahrt so viel wie möglich, esst so viel gesunde Sachen, wie ihr Appetit habt und achtet auf eine kontinuierliche und effiziente KH-Zufuhr wärend der Touren. 

Probleme entstehen in den meisten Fällen dadurch, dass man entweder zu wenig Sport treibt oder zu viel isst, oder beides. Der Körper regelt in einem sinnvollen Gleichgewicht alles selber.


----------



## mtbbee (12. April 2011)

Auf längere Tour kommen immer Power Bars mit. Mango ist die leckerste Version.

Da die Dinger ja recht teuer sind, werden sie immer beim Stadler gekauft wenn das Verfallsdatum in Sichtweite ist. Ab in den Kühlschrank und sie halten mindestens noch weitere 2 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. April 2011)

VoodooChile schrieb:


> Wenn ihr richtigen Ausdauer-Sport auf dem Bike betreiben wollt, ist jede Diät absolut kontraproduktiv. Fahrt so viel wie möglich, esst so viel gesunde Sachen, wie ihr Appetit habt und achtet auf eine kontinuierliche und effiziente KH-Zufuhr wärend der Touren.
> 
> Probleme entstehen in den meisten Fällen dadurch, dass man entweder zu wenig Sport treibt oder zu viel isst, oder beides. Der Körper regelt in einem sinnvollen Gleichgewicht alles selber.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. April 2011)

...rhetorische Fragen sich in Zukunft spart und die Schlaumeier hier zum Studium der essentiellen Aminosäuren mal vorschickt. 






 für das Geld kauft sich ein Fuchs eher n neues kuschliges Trikot.


----------



## VoodooChile (12. April 2011)

mtbbee schrieb:


> .
> 
> Da die Dinger ja recht teuer sind, werden sie immer beim Stadler gekauft wenn das Verfallsdatum in Sichtweite ist. Ab in den Kühlschrank und sie halten mindestens noch weitere 2 Jahre


 
Ja, bei den Bars ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn sie lange über dem Verfallsdatum sind. Ich hatte letztens mal ein Gel aufgemacht, dass 2 Jahre drüber war. Schmeckte irgendwie abgestanden, aber Probleme gab's nicht. Die restlichen Gels habe ich trotzdem entsorgt.


Das Problem bei dem Powerbar-Zeug ist, dass man es nach einiger Zeit einfach nicht mehr sehen kann. Ich habe schon mit vielen Sachen rum experimentiert, da bei langen oder mehrtägigen Bergtouren die Ernährung mich schon vor ein Problem stellt. Ich halte nichts von langen Pausen, an denen man sich hinsetzt und was zum Essen bestellt. Und sich den Rucksack mit schwerem Essen voll zu stopfen bringt auch nichts. Deswegen versuche ich, mit Riegeln klar zu kommen. 

Riegel selber machen: nicht sehr lecker und bröckeln. Auch nicht so effizient wie Powerbar.
Powerbar: sehr gut, aber der Geschmacks-Ekelfaktor ist schnell erreicht. Noch schneller gehts bei Enervit und anderen.
Käsebrote und Bananen: sehr gut, allerdings Platz- und Stauproblem bei vollem Rucksack.
Nudeln auf Hütten etc: wenn es nicht zu fettig ist, sehr gut. Allerdings hoher Zeitbedarf. Am Ende der Pause fühlt man sich oft fertiger als vorher.
Selbst gemixter Maltose-Drink: mit Malto 19 und passender Wasserbeimischung könnte man theoretisch ganztags mit Flüssignahrung auskommen. Das mag zwar mal für einen Wettkampftag funktionieren. Auf Tour hingegen ist es das perfekte Brechmittel, um sich den Tag zu versauen. Jede Geschmacksbeimischung macht es nicht besser.
Gleiches gilt für Energie-Drinks von Power-Bar etc.
Am Ende bleibt auf langen Touren irgendwie der Mix aus allem.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. April 2011)

VoodooChile schrieb:


> ...
> [*]Selbst gemixter Maltose-Drink: mit Malto 19 und passender Wasserbeimischung könnte man theoretisch ganztags mit Flüssignahrung auskommen. Das mag zwar mal für einen Wettkampftag funktionieren. Auf Tour hingegen ist es das perfekte Brechmittel, um sich den Tag zu versauen.



Weiss zwar nicht, was fürn Zeugs Du da genommen hast. Mein Kram ist völlig geschmacksneutral. Nehme das von Lampert mit einer Prise Salz für länger Touren:
http://www.berco-arzneimittel.de/seiten/produkte/maltodextrin19.htm

Nur bei Wettkampf übrigens noch Traubenzucker dazu..fertig. Jeder übersüsster Energydrink kann da nicht gegenanstinken. Geschmacklich und preislich.


----------



## VoodooChile (12. April 2011)

Also geschmackneutral ist das Malto 19, was ich nehme, definitv nicht. Der Grundgeschmack ist meiner Meinung nach malzig. Erinnert mich irgendwie an abgestandenes Bier.  :kotz:

Glaube auch nicht, dass Lampert dahingehend neutraler ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. April 2011)

VoodooChile schrieb:


> Also geschmackneutral ist das Malto 19, was ich nehme, definitv nicht. Der Grundgeschmack ist meiner Meinung nach malzig. Erinnert mich irgendwie an abgestandenes Bier.  :kotz:
> 
> Glaube auch nicht, dass Lampert dahingehend neutraler ist.



Nu übertreib mal nicht gleich...

Nicht glauben heisst nicht wissen . teste erstmal das Zeugs von Lamperts, dann reden wir weiter....
und....Ja, mein Malto schmeckt leicht malzig!!! aber das ist nicht unangenehm sondern mal eine willkommene Abwechslung zu diesen pappsüssen Isoplörren a lá Red Bull/Sponser/Powerbar, die einem gerne mal bei Belastung auf den Magen schlagen.


----------

